# What you don't want to see flying out of your mill!!



## pelallito (Jan 21, 2011)

The title says it all! :wall:
Maybe I can get photos to post tomorrow.   :redface2:
Regards,
Fred


----------



## Paulsv (Jan 21, 2011)

Gear teeth or flames come to mind.


----------



## itowbig (Jan 22, 2011)

or end mill cuttters or pieces there of


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 22, 2011)

Bats, pigeons, wallaby's (I guess that would be jumping : )


----------



## nh_eng (Jan 22, 2011)

One of my fingernails, or worse yet....

Ouch!!

paul


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 23, 2011)

th_wwp Don't keep us in suspense Fred! ;D

Vic.


----------



## Anko (Jan 23, 2011)

flying workpiece rip off the vise ???


----------



## Foozer (Jan 23, 2011)

M&M's ?


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmmm....curiouser and curiouser :big:


----------



## pelallito (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry guys. I have been repairing my mower. No time for photos. :'(
Fred


----------



## joe d (Jan 26, 2011)

So Fred:

Are we to infer that it was your MOWER that came flying out of your mill?

Dang that pesky grass in the t-slots.... :hDe:

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Paulsv (Jan 26, 2011)

Blood?


----------



## pelallito (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe,
That is an idea. I cold connect the mill to the mower drive and cut the grass and make milling cuts as I drive around the yard. That was brilliant!! This will now take longer as I study the situation and take measurements. The first problem I see , is that the mill would have to be on gimballs(spelling?) so that it is always level as I drive around the yard. Then perhaps 2) would be come sort of way of coordinating speed of cut of both. 
Any other ideas and feed back welcomed.
It was not blood that flew out of it. But I did cuss a lot, if that helps.
Regards,
Fred


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 27, 2011)

pelallito  said:
			
		

> It was not blood that flew out of it. But I did cuss a lot, if that helps.



I knew it was wallabys (sp)


----------



## pelallito (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello,
I wish it had been any of the suggestions that you guys have made. I would not have been so ticked off.
It was broken pieces that came flying out of my new to me Atlas mill. I forgot to mention that I was taking a very light cut when it spit out the pieces. I was cutting a hex end on a piece that was going to be a draw bar for the mill. First I now have to fix the mill, and then finish the drawbar. Some all thread and washers was doing the duty of a drawbar.
I have a some photos to show the remains of my spindle pulley- :-[
I am in the process of making all new pulleys for the mill. I started by trying to scrounge the steel, but what I got was pump shaft that was hard enough to dull every tool used on it. So I broke down and bought some aluminum 6061-T6. It is my first attempt at making a pulley so instead of one, I am making all four. A friend on the Alas mill group sent me dimensions of his pulley and that is what I am working from. 

Thanks for your patience.
Fred


----------



## pelallito (Feb 16, 2011)

Here are photos of the unfinished spindle pulley. This is the only one that is made from steel. There is also a form tool that I made with a 30* and a 32* angle to finish with.
I still have to drill 4 holes on one side and cut 4 slots on the other, smaller side. These have to be aligned with two mating parts.
The other pulleys are not this complicated. I will have a 12 speed machine(hopefully) when I am done.
Regards,
Fred


----------

